# Amazon Flex blocks in Miami



## RM305

hi I am new to Amazon flex in Miami and I see how hard it is to get scheduled reserved blocks or even offers. Besides the usual where people say that just constantly "refresh " which obviously doesn't really help can someone please tell me what to do. Maybe someone that is in the miami market like when are blocks released or any other advice ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Basmati

Definitely need to use a bot in Miami. No way around it. Read the other posted in this forum and you will learn all about them.


----------



## ???

RM305 said:


> hi I am new to Amazon flex in Miami and I see how hard it is to get scheduled reserved blocks or even offers. Besides the usual where people say that just constantly "refresh " which obviously doesn't really help can someone please tell me what to do. Maybe someone that is in the miami market like when are blocks released or any other advice ? Thanks in advance


Which location are you at and are you Logistics or Prime?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yeh, need to post whether you're prime now or logistics and location. Possible you may not know so giving warehouse code if you have it.
I'm at DMI2(miami gardens) Doral/Virginia gardens logistics is DMI1. Prime now Doral is UFL1. Amazon fresh Wynwood is UFL2. 
Think that's right?

Scheduled blocks are just nice to have and few drivers if any rely on them. "Fishing" for blocks is how you need to do it and you have to take a few days and "discover" the time releases for your location. The times for our location have been posted many times, giving them aways seems to piss off other drivers so most won't do it out in the open forum anymore. 

I'll drop ya' a few hints if you're working out of DMI2. You'll figure it out or you won't in due time so only speeds up the process!


----------



## RM305

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yeh, need to post whether you're prime now or logistics and location. Possible you may not know so giving warehouse code if you have it.
> I'm at DMI2(miami gardens) Doral/Virginia gardens logistics is DMI1. Prime now Doral is UFL1. Amazon fresh Wynwood is UFL2.
> Think that's right?
> 
> Scheduled blocks are just nice to have and few drivers if any rely on them. "Fishing" for blocks is how you need to do it and you have to take a few days and "discover" the time releases for your location. The times for our location have been posted many times, giving them aways seems to piss off other drivers so most won't do it out in the open forum anymore.
> 
> I'll drop ya' a few hints if you're working out of DMI2. You'll figure it out or you won't in due time so only speeds up the process!


Yea sorry for not specifying but I am assigned to Virginia Gardens DMI1 Logistics



??? said:


> Which location are you at and are you Logistics or Prime?


Virginia Gardens DMI1 Logistics


----------



## Jc.

just tried to sign up for amazon, but there arent any open positions, does anyone knows if they open new spaces often or has it been closed for a while?


----------



## Basmati

Jc. said:


> just tried to sign up for amazon, but there arent any open positions, does anyone knows if they open new spaces often or has it been closed for a while?


Just keep checking back. They often open new spots because of drivers quitting or getting deactivated, and they continue expanding also. They just reopened DMI1, moving it from Doral to Virginia Gardens. They also will probably be adding more restaurant zones in the near future.
I would recommend checking back at least once a week and it shouldn't be long before spots open up.


----------



## ???

RM305 said:


> Yea sorry for not specifying but I am assigned to Virginia Gardens DMI1 Logistics
> 
> Virginia Gardens DMI1 Logistics


If you are close to Virginia Gardens then check your Flex app as there is an offer for 11:30-3:30. I do not live close so I cannot accept it.

And in my Flex app Virginia Gardens is listed as DMI3.


----------



## RM305

??? said:


> If you are close to Virginia Gardens then check your Flex app as there is an offer for 11:30-3:30. I do not live close so I cannot accept it.
> 
> And in my Flex app Virginia Gardens is listed as DMI3.


You are absolutely right my mistake it's DMI3 I just seen it too bad I am working my regular full time so could not accept it I wish I had luck finding the offers evenings or Friday. So question besides fishing for offers when are blocks released for DMI3 ? Is it everyday at 10 PM OR midnight or on a specific day of the week ? Thanks


----------



## UberPasco

Most blocks for the day are released at EXACTLY 2AM. Most of us who are able to grab blocks start refreshing at 1:50 or so and continue until 2:10. Then at 4:15 AM, some randos are released.


----------



## Solo1

Also note ... Everybody app doesn't show the same blocks availabilities ... You and your buddy can be working out of the same WH/FC standing right next to each other and see different blocks ... Which pisses me off .


----------



## RM305

Solo1 said:


> Also note ... Everybody app doesn't show the same blocks availabilities ... You and your buddy can be working out of the same WH/FC standing right next to each other and see different blocks ... Which pisses me off .


Geez that sucks!!!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Solo1 said:


> Also note ... Everybody app doesn't show the same blocks availabilities ... You and your buddy can be working out of the same WH/FC standing right next to each other and see different blocks ... Which pisses me off .


 Funny...i've noticed this too but none of the other drivers agree. Oh well......



RM305 said:


> You are absolutely right my mistake it's DMI3 I just seen it too bad I am working my regular full time so could not accept it I wish I had luck finding the offers evenings or Friday. So question besides fishing for offers when are blocks released for DMI3 ? Is it everyday at 10 PM OR midnight or on a specific day of the week ? Thanks


 You'll RARELY if ever see blocks dropped in the evening. Friday maybe for scheduled/reserved but that's it.
You'll need to look for next day blocks EXACTLY 24hours prior to the standard blocks at your location.


----------



## ???

UberPasco said:


> Most blocks for the day are released at EXACTLY 2AM. Most of us who are able to grab blocks start refreshing at 1:50 or so and continue until 2:10. Then at 4:15 AM, some randos are released.


Thanks


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Here's a tip for figuring out block releases on an android phone. They have a "notification log" you can either navigate to it or
what I did was drop it on my main screen. This logs any notifications of "delivery blocks available". You'll have to check daily because it only logs so many events. Watch for the patterns and times.


----------



## RM305

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Here's a tip for figuring out block releases on an android phone. They have a "notification log" you can either navigate to it or
> what I did was drop it on my main screen. This logs any notifications of "delivery blocks available". You'll have to check daily because it only logs so many events. Watch for the patterns and times.


Oh you use android but I use iPhone is there any way to receive notifications of " delivery blocks available". ?


----------



## Gerardoac1

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yeh, need to post whether you're prime now or logistics and location. Possible you may not know so giving warehouse code if you have it.
> I'm at DMI2(miami gardens) Doral/Virginia gardens logistics is DMI1. Prime now Doral is UFL1. Amazon fresh Wynwood is UFL2.
> Think that's right?
> 
> Scheduled blocks are just nice to have and few drivers if any rely on them. "Fishing" for blocks is how you need to do it and you have to take a few days and "discover" the time releases for your location. The times for our location have been posted many times, giving them aways seems to piss off other drivers so most won't do it out in the open forum anymore.
> 
> I'll drop ya' a few hints if you're working out of DMI2. You'll figure it out or you won't in due time so only speeds up the process!


I need some tips. I use the one in opa locka. So they usually add them around 2am?


----------



## El Cuco

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yeh, need to post whether you're prime now or logistics and location. Possible you may not know so giving warehouse code if you have it.
> I'm at DMI2(miami gardens) Doral/Virginia gardens logistics is DMI1. Prime now Doral is UFL1. Amazon fresh Wynwood is UFL2.
> Think that's right?
> 
> Scheduled blocks are just nice to have and few drivers if any rely on them. "Fishing" for blocks is how you need to do it and you have to take a few days and "discover" the time releases for your location. The times for our location have been posted many times, giving them aways seems to piss off other drivers so most won't do it out in the open forum anymore.
> 
> I'll drop ya' a few hints if you're working out of DMI2. You'll figure it out or you won't in due time so only speeds up the process! :smiles:


Hola Carmen. Si no hablas espanol, te lo envio en ingles. Pero he visto que eres muy amable y bien informada. Soy nuevo en esto, y no se cual es el sitio mas cerca de mi casa. Mi zip code es 33176. Kendall. Y no entiendo lo de logistic o lo otro.. ?Podrias ayudarme? Muchisimas gracias.


----------

